# What kind of car to buy?



## HonoluluDriver (Aug 12, 2016)

Aloha!

Just recently started driving for Uber and I had a great week so far.

I'm about to buy a new car but I wanted to make sure it will qualify for Uber in Honolulu.

Does anyone know if an Audi A3 (hatchback) or a BMW 328 (station wagon) would qualify?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

4 door newer than 2007 no cosmetic damage. You should be golden


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

DO NOT buy a new car. You are not going to make very much driving for Uber and you don't want to be stuck with a big loan. As Mr.Jay suggested, buy an old used car and get one that gets good mileage like a Prius or Honda Fit.

Better yet, hold off on buying anything until you've driven for a month or so and can prove that you'll make money after Uber fees, gas and 15% self-employment tax.


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

Oldest car you can find that meets requirements in your area. Used Honda Civics are perfect.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Cheap. Decent interior. Cheap. And cheap!


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Audi and bimmer would qualify for select if that's what you're looking to drive, confirm on Uber website about the year that qualifies for select ( each model has different year eligibility) so, be sure to get something that would atleast be accepted for the next few years. For UberX, anything with 4 wheels, 4 doors and a couch inside.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't buy a new car, and definitely don't buy some used German car. You'll be putting heavy miles on the car and it needs to be reliable and cheap to fix.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol.....don't buy a euro


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

HonoluluDriver said:


> Aloha!
> 
> Just recently started driving for Uber and I had a great week so far.
> 
> ...


Don't buy anything you don't mind watching get driven into the ground in 12 mos. Aloha


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Correct, you’ll be driving thousands of miles and the cars suffer a lot. Nissan have good mileage and reasonable maintenance. I personally use my own golf, but mileage is around 26-27 mpg and parts are expensive. Just replaces a/c for $1200! Ouch


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

oldest year + 1 year toyota prius


----------

